# Headset-Plüsch reinigen? Welche Mittel? Wie gehts am besten?



## GlockRoXx (13. Juni 2009)

*Headset-Plüsch reinigen? Welche Mittel? Wie gehts am besten?*

Nabend 

Also ich habe ein kleines hygiene Prob. mit meinem Sharkoon Cosmic 5.1 

Ich laufe oft mit gestylten Haaren durch die Weltgeschichte und mitlerweile hat sich ne richtig leckere Schicht aus Haaren, Haarlack und Gel auf dem Kopfhörer angesammelt :/

Die Kopfhöher bestehen aus schwarzem Plüsch (wie z.B. auch bei Medusa Headsets. 

Nun will ich diese Schicht iwie runterbekommen, ohne das Plüsch zu beschädigen oder aufzureißen. Ich denke ich bin nicht der einzige, der vor solchen Problemen steht... Hat jemand Erfahrungen, wie man sowas am besten entfernt? Welche Mittel helfen?

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## majorguns (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Headset-Plüsch reinigen? Welche Mittel? Wie gehts am besten?*

Ich würde es mal mit einem feutem Lappen versuchen und dann kräftig schrubben, an meinem Headset Plüsch hängen immer nur Flusen welche ich auf die selbe Weise entfernen kann.


----------



## Overlocked (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Headset-Plüsch reinigen? Welche Mittel? Wie gehts am besten?*

Welche Kopfhörer hast du? Bei den meisten kann man die Ohrmuscheln abnehmen, sodass du sie bequem waschen kannst.


----------



## eVoX (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Headset-Plüsch reinigen? Welche Mittel? Wie gehts am besten?*

Er hat das Sharkoon Cosmic 5.1,...da kannst du eigentlich dieses Plüsch abnehmen, reinige es und lass dann trocknen.


----------



## GlockRoXx (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Headset-Plüsch reinigen? Welche Mittel? Wie gehts am besten?*

ach wie cool, man kann die tatsächlich abnehmen...hab ich nicht nicht probiert und auf die idee wäre ich auch nicht gekommen ^^

danke!


----------



## Overlocked (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Headset-Plüsch reinigen? Welche Mittel? Wie gehts am besten?*

Immer erst probieren was geht Ich würde es im warmen Wasser mit Seife waschen.


----------



## GlockRoXx (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Headset-Plüsch reinigen? Welche Mittel? Wie gehts am besten?*

Joah Mission erfolgreich! 

Alles wieder gut...ich habs mit Handwäsche und Reisewaschmittel gemacht 
Ich werde denke ich noch nen HowTo fürs Forum schreiben, um Anderen bei diesem Problem zu helfen...wenn ich mal Zeit finden würde


----------

